# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Brick Spoon Drain?

## shortsta

Hi all, 
I am looking to construct some driveway drainage as in the pic attached out of some recycled bricks we have. 
I cannot seem to find any info on 'how to' when it comes top forming the gully shape (or even if spoon drain is the right term) 
We have a fair distance (40m) to construct with very shallow fall from the top of the driveway to the roadside.
Any assistance, or direction would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers...Simon

----------


## David.Elliott

Not done this before, but it could not be much more difficult than excavating the shape from the soil, possibly damping the soil well first will assist it in retaining the shape you create. Then place, I would suggest concrete,  at 40-50mm thick into the excavation. Press the bricks in well, getting the fall etc. When that sets then "grout" the gaps with a strong mortar mix.. 
As I say, not done it before, so somebody with experience may be along, but what you are proposing is not Rocket Surgery...

----------


## Pulse

As Dave said just set bricks in mortar bed. Use some string lines to get levels spot on.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Bricks are very porous so a fair bit of the run off will remain in the ground. You could add some builders plastic under the bricks but any trapped moisture would encourage mold growth on the bricks.. 
Have you looked into the garden edging that has a raised edge and a coating that prevents water going through it?  
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## shortsta

David, that is basically what I thought I would do.
Oldsaltoz... I haven't seen what you are talking about, but i'm not worried abut a little damp remaining.  Its more about moving the bulk of he water from the yard.
Thanks all for your input. 
Cheers...Simon

----------

